
Sega Genesis Mini Release: September with 40 Games Including Sonic the Hedgehog - tosh
https://www.polygon.com/2019/3/30/18288181/sega-genesis-mini-release-date-price-north-america-japan
======
Nextgrid
No Sonic The Hedgehog 2 by the looks of it - what a wasted opportunity.

